# Here We Grow Again ....



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It is my pleasure to introduce "****" ... pronounced 'key k' and means "young female" in Swahili. She is an 11 month old SBT4 Snow Bengal Cat and the newest resident of Wolfwood. "SBT 4" means she has at least one wild Asian Leopard Cat ancestor 4 generations back (our two 3 yr. olds are SBT 6s). As you'll see, she's beautiful ... looking more like the wild Asian Leopard Cat than either Chui or Mara. These photos were taken by her prior (young) owner with a snappy camera ... wait 'till *I *have a chance to take her photo!!! She is, for all intents & purposes, a Rescue as her prior owner was going to re-home her. She was - generally, doing the right thing as the situation just wasn't good, BUT Prior Owner wouldn't return her to the Cattery she came from (as her contract required) and had her listed on Craig's List for a bit (don't *even* get me started on THAT!!!) Outbacker's own Ember arranged all of this and brought **** 1/2-way to us yesterday. (I also FINALLY got to meet Seamus - - Ember's wonderful little Sheltie-guy!!! ) **** rode the 2.5 hrs home from VT in my arms .... PURRING!!! She has met and had stare-downs & growling sessions with Chui, she's met Mara (but Mara didn't stick around long enough for any "conversation), and she has heard (but not yet met) the dogs. She definitely thought the pigeon sounds were of interest and the other outside birds were REALLY COOL!!! **** had a very restful night in the spare room and has had quite a bit to eat/drink since coming home. Each time we've gone in to talk to her she has come right out to us and asked to be held & loved - PURRING (loudly) throughout!!! WOW! Chui & Mara purr only VERY selectively and DO NOT like to be held (read "restrained").

The next few days will be full of interesting moments (and, I'm sure, LOTS of Wild Cat sounds) but I'm certain that all 3 VERY CONFIDENT Bengal Cats will soon be curled up together! and the dogs will just chalk it up to Human Senility!!







She's clearly where she belongs and we're feeling incredibly lucky!!! Thanks, Ember!! (Oh, and tell Stacey that there has got to be someone worse that you could be modelling after























Soooo - - - here's **** !








*Looks real nervous, doesn't she?*








S*eems to be a favorite position*








*LOOK at that gorgeous leopard head!!!*


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Beautiful. Cant wait to meet her and the girls will do their own introductions as usual.

Jim


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

She IS beautiful! Do they get very big, or about the size of a large housecat?
CONGRATS to ALL of you! You on your newest addition, and to **** on her new home full of love!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Looks like a real nervous kitty, LOL!!!









She's absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, HRW....I know I can't take my eyes off of her!!! As for size .... it's hard to say how big she'll get. The boys can get to be 20 - 25lbs. Yeah - that's *ALOTTA* cat! (Seeker, the smallest of our Shelties but well within Breed Size Standards, weighs in at *only* 18lbs). Chui, our male Bengal, is only about 13lb and his sister is ~10lbs. They'll be 3y/o in Dec. **** is already quite a bit bigger than Chui was at 11months and is bigger than Mara is now ... I expect she may get to be at least 15lbs or so. We'll see!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a gorgeous cat. Congrats! Our family includes 1 pound kitty, 2 stray kitties, 1 rescue Dobie boy and 1 very lucky stray Dobie girl (We found her in the dead of winter very sick and frostbitten).


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

She is so beautiful and lucky to have found you and Kathy. Good luck and I want to see a picture with all three cats together. Tell her kobe wants to meet her.

Kathy


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Although Judi kinda makes me out to be a "hero" in this I just knew "the cat" (my kinda cats have tracks and a diesel engine!) would be well taken care of and I could make 3 friends happy in the process and it turned out that I made 4 friends happy, because my friend Jan who recently moved here from Florida, was VERY happy for her "leaf peeking" trip! She hasn't quite learned the lingo yet!! Plus as a bonus for me Judi (my Sheltie guru) was SO impressed at how well I had trained Seamus!! The hilight of the trip for me was when we were each heading for out own vehicle, and Judi said "oh now the chase begins, (inferring that I would have to chase Seamus) and Janet said 'they'll be no chase! and I said "Seamus sit" and as he always does (for an audience) he sat immediately and let me pick him up to go to the car! Judi had to give him more hugs for his performance though!! In all honestly, Seamus is a VERY well behaved and trained dog, AND Stacey is 99% responsible for Seamus being such a well behaved and trained dog!
See I am really the winner in all of this!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a stunningly beautiful kitty, Judy! How lucky you are! I'd love to have one of these cats some day (when I talk my DW into it), but right now we have three kitties and a Collie, Arthur - in a suburban 3-bedroom ranch. (Leo is a wild man anyway - flying around the house, attacking anything that moves! But he's a big-time lover-boy.)

I can't wait to see the pics you capture of your newest addition to Wolfwood. One of these days . . . I gotta come meet everyone face-to-face.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Here ya' go, Mike - - we all live vicariously thru someone for something here on Outbackers.com























*NOTE*: That eye color _IS NOT_ enhanced!

















*I just HAD to take this!! Every time I raised the camera, she stuck her nose INTO the lens!! WHAT A HAM!!*


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

Not Mike, but I peeked anyway! LOL
Really like the first shot you got! 
Beautiful cat, and those eyes? WOW..gorgeous!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Chui has been playing with **** for a week while Mara chased, ran, and growled. BUT, I think we've now made it over that hurdle, too ... Mara in front, laying over ****'s hip and legs with her head on ****'s tail. It's 2x the size of her own tail (!!) so I guess it makes a good pillow.







btw - **** was there 1st so Mara definitely knew who she was curling up with.

.... and peace returns to Wolfwood


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

YAY!! so glad I got to be a part of it!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There you go again, Ember .... being modest and understated














.

Truth be told, friends - IT'S *ALL* EMBER'S DOING!!!!!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## New England Camper (Jun 25, 2010)

**** is beautiful. I hope her and the rest of the animals are all getting along now. We saw a cat with those markings when we were camping during the summer. We had never seen marking like that before. She was training her to be on a leash.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

New England Camper said:


> **** is beautiful. I hope her and the rest of the animals are all getting along now. We saw a cat with those markings when we were camping during the summer. We had never seen marking like that before. She was training her to be on a leash.


She's only been here for 2.5 weeks and all are doing well together! Chui, Mara, & the Shelties all play together, with the cats "loving up" to and then flopping in front of the dogs BUT, they've simply never been given the option NOT to play nice. **** and the dogs don't seem to even SEE each other but, I suppose, that may change in time and the dogs may have to contend with being POUNCED from 3 different directions all at the same time!!! The 3 Bengals have now progressed to running through the house, and banking off the furniture, with a LOUD hiss/growl/YOWL! accentuating their arrival to where ever they've landed. I think Mara is still trying to impress upon **** that THIS IS MARA'S DOMAIN!!! **** has gotten pretty comfortable here and she's starting to "come out of herself" and let who ever will listen know how she feels at any given time. I'm not sure she's listening to Mara's claims so Mara is likely to change her approach - any time now.... That's all just the pendulum swinging .... **** was overwhelmed & laying low at first .... now she's made herself at home, her confidence is building, and she's staking her claim & working out just who is the Queen .... eventually, she'll "swing" back to the middle and we'll have a pod of Spots!

btw - all 3 Bengal heads were stuck under the faucet at the same time this morning!!! Didn't have and couldn't get the camera


----------

